# Peterborough: Vantage Hollowbody 335-Style



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not fully up to date on guitar values, but this strikes me as a pretty good deal. Looks gorgeous!






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is a good deal! Someone grab it!!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd love to get that but a 4hr drive is not possible right now.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

That's a solid deal.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




Must be the same one.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh man. I'm in Peterborough and have about that much in the gear account. The Mrs. wouldn't be best pleased though. I can pick up for other interested parties.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

someone offered him 450 and he's holding it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wootang said:


> someone offered him 450 and he's holding it.


Even at that it seems to be a good deal.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Even at that it seems to be a good deal.


I think after 85 and into the 90s those vantage were made in Indonesia and Korea so... maybe not so much?as he says mid 80s to 90s in the ad


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Wootang said:


> I think after 85 and into the 90s those vantage were made in Indonesia and Korea so... maybe not so much?as he says mid 80s to 90s in the ad


I came back to argue but your username suggests that you would, in fact, bring the muthafuckin' ruckus 

That's a good point. I love MIK guitars too but that price point is creeping up towards the low end of Peerless factory Epiphones. Not sure how the Korean Vantages compare.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

That looked like a MIJ serial number to me, of course i wouldn't know if the Korean Vantages used the same format. If i had to guess though it looked MIJ and Mats made to me.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I don't know about financial value but those are fantastic playing guitars
j


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's another!
Kijiji: Vantage Electric Guitar








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Not the same screaming deal, but for a MIJ 335type not a bad price. MIC Epiphone dots are $450ish these days. (the ones with neck binding are $750?)


----------

